# Torque Ratings for 585 Seat Post Clamp and HSC 5SL Fork



## david.tickle (Feb 7, 2006)

After overtightening both my seat post clamp and stem on my 585, I'm now not only somewhat poorer, but also somewhat more careful when it comes to making adjustments to my bike.

To that end, where can I find definitive torque ratings for the seat post clamp and stem/fork interface?

The Look website is a dead end, my paperwork doesn't seem to mention anything and my faithful "Zinn and the Art of Road Bike Maintenance" doesn't offer any definitive ratings for Look equipment.

Any suggestions? Chas, can you put your hands on this info?

Thanks for the help.


----------



## texass4 (Oct 13, 2005)

I think the seatpost collar on my 585 came with a sticker that said 7nm max torque. I use one of those Ritchey torque keys with a 5nm preload built in for both post and stem/handlebar bolts. Never had a problem.


----------



## jun1662 (Dec 15, 2004)

david.tickle said:


> After overtightening both my seat post clamp and stem on my 585, I'm now not only somewhat poorer, but also somewhat more careful when it comes to making adjustments to my bike.
> 
> To that end, where can I find definitive torque ratings for the seat post clamp and stem/fork interface?
> 
> ...



+1 

5 n-m works for me never had any problem


----------



## david.tickle (Feb 7, 2006)

Cool. Thanks for the advice. I'll stick with 5 Nm!


----------

